# Specialized EPIC 2008 S-Works



## randi (29. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand schon Info`s und Bilder was Specialized 2008 für ein S-Works Epic bringt? Auch den ! 1/8 - 1,5" Steuersatz, ein BB30 Tretlager mit Carbonkurbel, eigene Gabel???
Auch das S-Works Hardtail würde mich interessieren. Vom S-Works Stumpjumper sieht und liest man schon ne ganze Menge, vom Epic habe ich noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Juli 2007)

Hab bis jetzt nur die Normalen Epics gesehen(Comp, Expert, Marathon)
Außer das jetzt alle das AFR Federbein haben hat sich nichts geändert, d.h. FOX Gabeln und normale Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Bauer (30. Juli 2007)

Hier sind mal Pics...


















Und hier nochn Link:
http://www.mountainbiker.at/pages/site/de/race_team_berichte_show.php?id=403


----------



## Milass (30. Juli 2007)

Ich hab bei meinem Aufenthalt in den USA die s-works serie live gesehen... Bei den MTBs hat sich echt nix geandert, bei den RR gibts dagegen ein paar kleinigkeiten die geaendert wurden zu letzem jahr.


----------



## der Bauer (30. Juli 2007)

Milass schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem Aufenthalt in den USA die s-works serie live gesehen... Bei den MTBs hat sich echt nix geandert, bei den RR gibts dagegen ein paar kleinigkeiten die geaendert wurden zu letzem jahr.



Stimmt! 
Die Stumpjumper sehen genauso aus wie im letzten Jahr...


----------



## randi (30. Juli 2007)

Dachte das s-works epic bekommt eine neue Specialized Gabel und wird leichter! Genau wie das s-works hardtail. Beim s-works Stumpjumper hat sich ja auch alles geändert!


----------



## Milass (30. Juli 2007)

> Dachte das s-works epic bekommt eine neue Specialized Gabel und wird leichter! Genau wie das s-works hardtail. Beim s-works Stumpjumper hat sich ja auch alles geändert!



Ich meine das bei dem Testbike was ich gesehen hab ne weisse Fox dran war (beim epic und beim Stumpi)....ich kann villeicht morgen nochmal gucken


----------



## randi (31. Juli 2007)

Bitte nicht vergessen es geht um das 2008er Modell, das hat bestimmt noch kein Händler als Testbike. Sonst kann man sich ja die kommende Messe schenken


----------



## s-worksm5 (2. August 2007)

Hat schon jemand Bilder vom ht 2008 die würden mich wirklich interessieren!!

Danke im voraus


----------



## Milass (2. August 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Bitte nicht vergessen es geht um das 2008er Modell, das hat bestimmt noch kein Händler als Testbike. Sonst kann man sich ja die kommende Messe schenken



Ich war auch nicht beim Haendler, sondern auf einer speci show!


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (13. August 2007)

Moin Moin,

verzeiht meine Greenhorn / Newbie Frage: werden denn auch bei den Komponenten wie Schaltung, Bremsen etc. die 2008er Versionen der jeweiligen  Hersteller verwendet? Ich bin total HOT auf die STJ Carbon Kiste, allerdings reden alle über Gabel und Rahmen, aber was ist mit XTR & Co? Auch neuester Stuff oder noch Bauteile aus 2007? Hat schon jemand News dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (13. August 2007)

In der Regel werden bei allen Herstellern immer die aktuellen Komponenten aus dem jeweiligen Jahrgang verwendet. also werden auch an den 2008er Stumpjumper-bikes die 2008er Komponenten dran sein. Allerdings ändern sich nicht alle Komponenten jedes Jahr. Besonders an der nagelneuen 07er XTR wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Änderung vorgenommen. Höchstens das Schaltwerk, da ist für 08 ein XTR-Shaddow zusätzlich angekündigt. Das aktuelle wird es aber weiterhin geben und wird wohl auch an den 08er specis dran sein


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (13. August 2007)

Roger that, vielen dank. Hasst du auch nen Plan in Richtung Sram? Bei denen tut sich ja durch ihre vielen Aufkäufe von anderen Firmen ne Menge. So auch 2008?


----------



## redbyte (15. August 2007)

dem Interview in der aktuellen BIKE nach zu urteilen, wird das EPIC wohl für 2009 stärker überarbeitet


----------



## redbyte (15. August 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## randi (29. August 2007)

Ob es den Rahmen auch disconly gibt?





Haben wollen


----------



## the BRAIN (4. September 2007)

bis jetzt wars immer so, dass es den schwarzen Rahmen disc only gibt, und den roten V-Brake+Disc. Ich befürchte, das wird sich nicht geändert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (5. September 2007)

the BRAIN schrieb:


> bis jetzt wars immer so, dass es den schwarzen Rahmen disc only gibt, und den roten V-Brake+Disc. Ich befürchte, das wird sich nicht geändert haben.



Hallo,

beim S Works Carbon HT ist es definitiv auch 2008 so!!Wird dann wohl beim Epic genauso sein..

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/big_s-works_ht_carbon_frame.jpg
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/big_s-works_ht_carbon_frame_2_.jpg

Gruß max


----------



## mph (18. September 2007)

hallo, ich grab das thema nochmal aus..

Mein Händler meinte heute das es hier (Deutschland) das Epic nur in schwaz geben wird (2008 is klar ne) egal ob disk oder v-brake. Den rot/weißen Rahmen ^^ gibt es wohl in den USA. Wo sonst noch weiß ich nicht..

Im Prinzip müsste man aber auch die hintere Strebe einzeln tauschen können oder??So könnte man dann eh jeden Rahmen umbauen..

Gruß Max


----------



## jones (18. September 2007)

mph schrieb:


> hallo, ich grab das thema nochmal aus..
> 
> Mein Händler meinte heute das es hier (Deutschland) das Epic nur in schwaz geben wird (2008 is klar ne) egal ob disk oder v-brake. Den rot/weißen Rahmen ^^ gibt es wohl in den USA. Wo sonst noch weiß ich nicht..
> 
> ...



schade


----------



## mph (18. September 2007)

Ich will eh n HT  

Gruß Max


----------



## mph (22. September 2007)

Hallo, so wie es aussieht scheint es den ´08 Carbon HT Rahmen in schwarz nur als Komplettrad zu geben. Rahmenkit nur in rot d.h. mit V-Brake aufnahme..

Was das soll?? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. September 2007)

hoffe für specialized, dass sie beim epic carbon das flattern aus dem lenkkopf bekommen haben und gewichtstechnisch auch ne schippe drauf bzw. lage wegelassen haben.


----------



## skyphab (23. September 2007)

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass Specialized technisch immer mehr hinterherhinkt. Es sind geile Rahmen und sie haben Stil und Image, aber wenn ich mir den Canyonrahmen anschaue, der bei tollen Werten nichtmal 1000g wiegt und ein Spark-Fully, das 600g leichter ist?

Also ich mag mich irren, aber rein auf den ersten Blick, sieht das nicht nach grosser Weiterentwicklung aus? Oder wie seht ihr das so?


----------



## der Bauer (24. September 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass Specialized technisch immer mehr hinterherhinkt. Es sind geile Rahmen und sie haben Stil und Image, aber wenn ich mir den Canyonrahmen anschaue, der bei tollen Werten nichtmal 1000g wiegt und ein Spark-Fully, das 600g leichter ist?
> 
> Also ich mag mich irren, aber rein auf den ersten Blick, sieht das nicht nach grosser Weiterentwicklung aus? Oder wie seht ihr das so?



Welcher Canyon MTB-Rahmen wiegt denn unter 1000g? Und das Spark ist zwar leicht, erreicht das aber über Methoden, die sich für mich erst als nützlich erweisen müssen. 
Ausfallenden aus Carbon... knacken schon mal recht schnell... kommt dann gleich ein neuer Hinterbau?
Integrierte Sattelstütze... Für Rennfahrer vielleicht ok, wenn allerdings der eigene Bikehändler keine vernünftige Probefahrt machen kann, wenn irgendetwas knarzt, ist das schon leicht behämmert... geschweige dessen, dass kaum ein anderer mehr das Bike "im Notfall" fahren kann...
Dazu ist beim Epic der Dämpfer schon ein ganzes Stück schwerer, und das Brain ist (für mich) einfach konkurrenzlos gut...


----------



## skyphab (24. September 2007)

Der Ultimate F10 wiegt irgendwas um die 960g glaube ich, bei sehr guten Steifigkeitswerten wohlgemerkt. Also der muss richtig gut sein.

Gut, mit den integrierten Bestandteilen, nur um Gewicht zu sparen, hast du vollkommen Recht, da bin ich auch kein Freund von. Für mich stellt sich einfach die Frage, wie viel Gewicht man damit überhaupt sparen kann.
Ich mein, ich fahr selber Specialized, aber ich vermisse momentan Innovationsschübe bei den Jungs getreu nach ihrem Motto "Innovate or die".

Andererseits muss man auch nicht krampfhaft Sachen verbessern, die schon sehr gut sind. Naja ich weiss es nicht, von mir aus könnten sie stattdessen auch einfach die Rahmenpreise senken


----------



## mph (24. September 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Andererseits muss man auch nicht krampfhaft Sachen verbessern, die schon sehr gut sind. Naja ich weiss es nicht, von mir aus könnten sie stattdessen auch einfach die Rahmenpreise senken




Hallo, genau das ist passiert!!Ich kann zwar nur für den Carbon HT Rahmen sprechen aber der kostet  200 Euro weniger!

Gruß Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (24. September 2007)

ich finde das Braingedöns schon relativ einzigartig, funzt auf jeden Fall sehr gut; der 2007er S-Works Rahmen ist leider ein flatternder Bleiklumpen (die 10kg sind gar nicht so einfach seriös zu knacken) (-; ich freue mich trotzdem auf jede Ausfahrt


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. September 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass Specialized technisch immer mehr hinterherhinkt. Es sind geile Rahmen und sie haben Stil und Image, aber wenn ich mir den Canyonrahmen anschaue, der bei tollen Werten nichtmal 1000g wiegt und ein Spark-Fully, das 600g leichter ist?
> 
> Also ich mag mich irren, aber rein auf den ersten Blick, sieht das nicht nach grosser Weiterentwicklung aus? Oder wie seht ihr das so?




Der neue Tarmac SL2 wurde in der neuen Roadbike getestet. Und hat überragende Steifigkeitswerte. Gewicht des 56er lag glaube ich bei 940gr. Es wird wohl eine unlackierte Version geben die unter 900gr. wiegt. Ach ja, und komfortabel ist er lt. Roadbike auch noch.
Allerdings schwanke ich aber auch noch zwischen dem neuen Tarmac SL2 und dem neuen Canyon F10 in weiß. Falls es Unterschiede zwischen den beiden gibt werden wir es wohl eh nicht merken. Außer vielleicht im Geldbeutel.
Übrigens soll nächstes Jahr in Sachen CC-Fully bei Specialized wohl etwas neues kommen. Die können ja auch im MTB-Sektor auf leicht. Siehe Stumpie 2008.


----------



## redbyte (25. September 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, dass Specialized technisch immer mehr hinterherhinkt. Es sind geile Rahmen und sie haben Stil und Image, aber wenn ich mir den Canyonrahmen anschaue, der bei tollen Werten nichtmal 1000g wiegt und ein Spark-Fully, das 600g leichter ist?
> 
> Also ich mag mich irren, aber rein auf den ersten Blick, sieht das nicht nach grosser Weiterentwicklung aus? Oder wie seht ihr das so?



Mmmh, ich sehe das eher entgegengesetzt. Beim Innovationstempo vom großen S kommt kaum noch einer mit.

Letztes Jahr das Enduro mit neuem Rahmen, eigener Gabel und neuem Dämpfer, in irgendeiner Zeitschrift hatten die das mal mit allen Bike-Klassen verglichen, ist wohl der Super-Allrounder. Außerdem der neue AFR-Shock im Epic.

Dieses Jahr stellt der neue Stumpjumper doch die ganze Branche blos. 120 mm Fahrwerk mit seriösen 10,8 kg. Leichter als das Epic. Dazu die 29er, die Low-Cost-Serie, neue Frauen-Modelle, etc.

Bei den anderen Herstellern sah ich auf der Eurobike vor allem eins: leichte Carbon-Race-Fullys am jedem 2. Stand. Spark sei dank.


----------



## iceman_183 (27. September 2007)

Was wiegt denn der Epic S-works Rahmen mit Dämpfer??


----------

